# Router Bit Set, Yard Sale Find; Did I Waste My Money



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Picked these up last weekend for $15.00. Looked online and I see the Company has gone out of business. Pretty new to Routers but the set looks identical to the 30 Peice MLCS set at least to order of bits in the case.

I know they are worth $15.00 but are they really any good, safe?

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Terry, I am sure you will get your moneys worth out of them.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Terry, you will find these bits will work fine. The thing to do is as you wear a bit out replace it with a quality bit like Whiteside. You will find there is only a few you use consistently and will have to replace.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*yard sale*

Hi Terry that was a good buy for $15.00 if you are not happy I will realy like to buy that set from you.only thing is getting them to South Africa might be a big thing. regards carl


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

YEP - You got a good deal! As suggested above, as they wear replace them with bits of a quality that you choose - Whiteside is an excellent choice, as are several others. I am going to guess that just the box alone is worth what you paid!
Welcome to the Router Forums!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I doubt that you will ever regret buying them. It looks like a good basic set that should last you for years. I doubt that you will wear them out so you will just add specialty bits as you find a need for them.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

I purchased a so-called 'cheap set' like that, a while back and I've been very happy with it. They're probably steel rather than carbide, but for the money, well worth it.

Regards,

Alan.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

One other thing Terry be sure to tighten the bearing screws before using!!! This is a carbide tipped set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Anytime you can buy a new router bit for .50 cents it's always a good deal   ...


===



Midnight Smoke said:


> Picked these up last weekend for $15.00. Looked online and I see the Company has gone out of business. Pretty new to Routers but the set looks identical to the 30 Peice MLCS set at least to order of bits in the case.
> 
> I know they are worth $15.00 but are they really any good, safe?
> 
> Thanks for looking...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent buy...Gotta love those garage sales.


----------



## Midnight Smoke (Apr 13, 2013)

Willway said:


> One other thing Terry be sure to tighten the bearing screws before using!!! This is a carbide tipped set.


Thanks for the advice.

-----------

I appreciate everyone's input!


----------

